

Keep your tools sharp - ananddass
http://blog.filepicker.io/post/33376779915/keep-your-tools-sharp

======
fbuilesv
_Implement a “useless” algorithm like a bloom filter or a skip list..._

This a hundred times! The majority of us are probably working on web-related
stuff that usually does not need a lot of CompSci on a daily basis. Picking
out an fancy algorithm or a niche data structure and implementing it in a
language you're just dabbling with can be a great way to learn a bunch of new
stuff in a couple of hours. Set two hours to do this once a week and you'll be
amazed at how fast you end up understanding new concepts.

------
ananddass
If there are other tips that we should add to the list, let us know and we
will update the post suitably.

